# Looking for a gal :kissy:



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

:kissy:
Ok here it goes,I am looking for a mate or someone to become a mate
that is willing to live in the rural area of southern Mo or northern Ark.
She must be willing to work hard and (must) be healthy and in somewhat of good shape
to help build a cabin and not afraid to
use an outhouse! At least for a while she she must be willing to also work off the homestead at least for a short time. If you think you would fit this bill then send me a line or to with pic
And we can go from there. I am looking to purchase some property by spring so that i can start with the cabin as soon as i can. Hope to here from one of you soon! About me, I am 6,2 salt and pepper hair and in my 40's i have baby blues and i am a retired deputy sheriff i work had and play harder i was raised on a very large farm an i am very outdoor orientated so please do not be afraid to ask any questions


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Has this been posted before or am experiencing the weirdest episode of deja vu?


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Has this been posted before or am experiencing the weirdest episode of deja vu?


I don't think this is FBB but I could be wrong.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same here. ~Georgia.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think the kissy as a nice touch.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Translation: &#8220;I&#8217;m orderin&#8217; me up a woo-man like I&#8217;m at the drive-up window at Mickey D&#8217;s. She can come help me build my place, work to earn money to help pay for it all and be grateful for the opportunity to be in the presence of my magnificence. I&#8217;m hot lookin&#8217;, so that should be all she wants or needs. If she has a life of her own, that&#8217;s no good. After we&#8217;re done with the hard work and investment, I&#8217;ll decide if she gets to stay or not.&#8221;

Good luck with that.


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, I didn't get that at all. I thought it took a lot of guts to just put it out there with hopes that it may be catch someone's interest.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I was thinking it was like the 30 k dream house series. That was interesting evolution in that series


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

azuresky said:


> Wow, I didn't get that at all. I thought it took a lot of guts to just put it out there with hopes that it may be catch someone's interest.


watch and learn, grasshopper. (And, no, I'm not being mean but realistic.)


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

What's the 30K dream house series?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey, do she need to have teef?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

At least they are only kissing. 

I think I have been scarred for life by triple X smileys. Sigh.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It started out no strings attached woman bring 30 k n this guy would build her dream house n deed half the property n he was just gonna live in barn with dogs n cats. Then was well there would be a relationship when ever where ever he wanted n just come in for dinner n sex then back to barn. An then and then and then. Was very entertaining to watch the b.s. an watching the conditions change


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I was all totally interested and ready to put my place up for sale and go, until I saw you use the word "orientated" instead of "oriented" . Sorry but that is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## azuresky (Feb 26, 2012)

That sounds-uh-weird and a little creepy. Is that person still on here?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

When I was a child, my momma was in a cult where they tie up your feet so they won't grow. I'm 6'4". weigh 202 pounds and got the cutest little size 4 feet you ever saw. I need a woman who likes a guy with little bitty feet.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Raeven said:


> Translation: &#8220;I&#8217;m orderin&#8217; me up a woo-man like I&#8217;m at the drive-up window at Mickey D&#8217;s. She can come help me build my place, work to earn money to help pay for it all and be grateful for the opportunity to be in the presence of my magnificence. I&#8217;m hot lookin&#8217;, so that should be all she wants or needs. If she has a life of her own, that&#8217;s no good. After we&#8217;re done with the hard work and investment, I&#8217;ll decide if she gets to stay or not.&#8221;
> 
> Good luck with that.



Hey. At least the OP put it out in the open. Kudos to him. Most of the guys online hide the truth.

Ok, that was a little bitter on my part. Oops, slip.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

This really bothers me.

...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Hey. At least the OP put it out in the open. Kudos to him. Most of the guys online hide the truth.
> 
> Ok, that was a little bitter on my part. Oops, slip.


Oh, I don't disagree. He can put it right out there, and any woman who took him up on his offer sure couldn't say he didn't say up front exactly what he sought.

Then she could decide if she wants to bring her teeth or not.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Just my own two cents..

IF ( if , if , if if ,if and if)..this is a serious post, I think it takes testicular fortitude to speak your mind about a "mate" to a bunch of online faceless folks...

I believe in giving everyone the benefit of the doubt ..that way, a good person isn't scoffed off the site ...creepetos show themselves soon enough without anyone's help..


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I am beginning to think MO should be avoided at all costs. I swear the op sounds like elevenpoint who was the author of the 30k fiasco.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I like your word choice, Lesley!

Mon


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't like LEOs and I have a feeling he's been here before and tricked/used one of us. 1 post (this one) and only just joined? Go for it it you want to do so.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

You mean the ex sheriff with a soap fetish?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

frogmammy said:


> I like your word choice, Lesley!
> 
> Mon


Thank you..
"Creepetos" has a nice ring to it..wasn't sure though if it ought to be "creepetoes"..people might mistake that for "creep-y-toes" though..so..
"creep-et-ohs" says it better..:happy2:


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

The OP could be read either way, really, though it is poorly written.

Could be just a guy who wants to live a certain way and is feeling lonesome; found this site and 'put it out there' hoping to find someone with similar interests to build a life with.

Could be a total scam.

Not enough information to decide either way, to my way of thinking. While I tend to be doubtful, I'd hate to see someone get shot down because of cynicism or previous bad actors.

I wonder what kind of reaction I would get if I started a thread looking for a boyfriend who has a truck, 4x4s/snowmachines and a trailer to pull them on, who likes to hunt and clean game for me to cook, will take me camping and four-wheeling, and build us a cottage in the woods? Would folks see it as just a scam, or would my desire for an honest relationship shine through? Just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

It's a female member, having fun at you guys expense. Think about it. No man would use a kissy smiley. And nobody whatsoever would make an initial post like that.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Its someone that has been here before , just trying to yank chains


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im supprised. If it had been me that had posted that, youd be all tooth and nails, finger and toe.
Guess he gets a new comers break huh?? lol


----------



## Big country (Dec 25, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Its someone that has been here before , just trying to yank chains


Speaking of witch, what ever happen S.W.?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

bostonlesley said:


> Thank you..
> "Creepetos" has a nice ring to it..wasn't sure though if it ought to be "creepetoes"..people might mistake that for "creep-y-toes" though..so..
> "creep-et-ohs" says it better..:happy2:


I suddenly have the munchies and the desire for orange finger dust.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Orange fangled finger lust?? Did I finger it out??


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

yes Bill, you did


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Whats wrong wth a kissy face?  It at least shows that he has some romance in mind.


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

how do i pack up this house, garden, cat, bird, kiddo, community, extended family, and bring it with me out to BFE missouri? maybe you should just come here since you havent even started yet... ya think p'raps your priorities might be wrong?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

The OP was just putting out there EXACTLY what he's looking for. Too many times folks spend money, time, and heartache on trying to find who they think is right for them only to find out after a while that it isn't going to work. When you are a mature adult and spend days/weeks/months looking for a "mate" and it doesn't work out, you have spent time of your life that you'll never get back. 

Let's turn the tables here...................What's the difference in a woman who spends time lurking for someone to be her provider only to find out he's not interested in committment or a man who puts it all on the table in one post and says, "I"m looking for a helpmate that's willing to work." and gets it all out there on the forefront? 

Too many times we adults have something in mind and preconcieved notions about what we want (whether it be careers, relationships, possessions) only to find out we spent valuable, precious time of our lives barking up the wrong tree! 

I worked the "job of my dreams" for two years before I realized it wasn't for me and that was time of my life that I can't get back.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Wlkingcloud, good luck!
If your post is for real, glad you stated what you were looking for!
I was just 'funning' you.......


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I think I'll be watching any new neighbors close...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

wlkingcloud said:


> :kissy:
> Ok here it goes,I am looking for a mate or someone to become a mate
> that is willing to live in the rural area of southern Mo or northern Ark.
> She must be willing to work hard and (must) be healthy and in somewhat of good shape
> ...


Thank you for stumbling in. We are disguised as a place for single country people, but we really are cannibals.

You were delicious! :croc:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Big country said:


> Speaking of witch, what ever happen S.W.?


Her posts were much more refined and convincing than this one.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

francismilker said:


> The OP was just putting out there EXACTLY what he's looking for.


That would be all well and good, if the OP wasnt just someone here or banned that is trying to stir the pot. 

One mistake people make when they do that, is not coming back to the thread and responding to the criticism.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I have fear of brown recluse outhouse spiders. Could I just poop on the lawn? I'd let you be in charge of my paycheck in exchange.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA< TTHE BIGGEST MISTAKE ONE C A N DO is trying to defend their op. Ive seen those whove tried it get roasted, as I have myself, by I wonder who.

They did the right thing. make the post. State just what they were looking for, then set back and watch the fur fly, the fangs drip blood, and skin behind toe and finger nails rot.


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

Well i am new to this site. and i am looking for a mate that would want to share this type of life that i am offering, i just don't want to do it alone, plain and simple! I am not on here to yank anyone's chain or to deceive anyone i have always said what i thought neither good or bad and i am offering the woman
love faithfulness and companionship and the way i see it when your in a relationship everything is equal. i know i may not be writing my post they right way but i am honest about what i am looking for. so for you none believers to he#$ with you,it must really suck to be so insecure that you can not tell it like it is and for the rest i am grateful for your support.:hair


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll take you at your word.
What did you have to offer again?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> ....They did the right thing. make the post. State just what they were looking for, then set back and watch the fur fly, the fangs drip blood, and skin behind toe and finger nails rot.


So, you've gotten into Zombies now, haven't you? 

Mon


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You are not offering anything other than a dream of the type of life you want to have. 

Most here have already started living that dream.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

wlkingcloud said:


> so for you none believers to he#$ with you,it must really suck to be so insecure that you can not tell it like it is and for the rest i am grateful for your support.:hair


I find it ironic that you are blasting the people that told it like it is, by saying that they cannot tell it like it is :happy2:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sorry guy...
Don't think the first post on any forum, or 'line' in real life, should be [basically] will you be my slave girl?

It should be obvious, if you've read, oh, about two minutes of the thousands of hours worth of archives, that most of the folks here already have dirt under their nails and lots of callouses... already have their own homesteads... and for them to up and leave all the blood, sweat, and tears they've poured into it, for a raw start somewhere else, is, truly, a stretch. 

A whole lotta sweet talking, imho, is a necessity, before one just blurts out 'come and build my homestead for me, and make us a living on the side'. You have to let people know your not an axe murderer or psycho killer... crazy? nothing wrong with crazy, s'long as it's the right kind of crazy.

Of course, your probably a thrice (or more? :happy2 banished troll. If not, good luck in the brutally blunt department.


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

OK some of you make a good point.
i am offering half of everything i have or will have and all the sweat and tears that come along with it to the mate that i commit to 
i understand about the blood sweat and tears thing Just so that it is know if there is a woman out there that has there own homestead or farm (or what ever) i would consider that also i am not necessarily set on the locations.so ladies if you have your own homestead and are looking then let me know this as well here is an email were you can contact me at. [email protected] and again thank you for your time on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

What you don't understand(if you are a real person, and your OP is a sincere post, which I can't see how) is that the almost identical offer has been made before and a few people have fallen for it with universally disastrous results. Think about it from a jaded eye point of view. According to your OP, you don't even have a piece of property, but yet you're looking for someone to help you with it. A little "cart before the horse" no?? And you make no mention of the known(by those who have actually done it) fact that it takes years of hard work to cut a home place out of a wilderness. Unless you're going to buy one intact, with clearings, etc. Read your OP as if you were somebody who had been around country living their whole life. Wouldn't a real person take a little time and get to know the people he's advertising to?? Spend a couple days and read every post in every thread in the archives. You'll see things a whole lot different after a few hours. You might think that you're advertising for a mate, but if you're really young, earnest, and hopeful, you're asking to get eaten alive. And that's what you'll get, too.
There are women sharpening their fangs right now, drooling over your young, innocent soul.
"Say, thats a nice looking soul you got there. It sure would look good empty and crumpled, laying on the floor next to my jeans" Mavxxx


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Like zong says, read your op. Read it from a female perspective. 

You're in your 40's, don't have a place and want me to leave mine and help with yours. Ooookaaaaaaay, don't think so.

You want me to use an outhouse? That's fine on occasion, but most of us prefer indoor plumbing.

Sounds like you're able to pick up fairly easily and move. That's another red flag for me. Most people are pretty settled by their 40's and would have a harder time moving.

And if some woman with their own place were to consider this, what would you be bringing to the table?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Not single and not looking - but if I were (which I used to be a short time ago)

I raise a red flag and say "we don't know you here" and "what are your credentials" and would you be willing to expound on your skills, interests, etc? Previously married? Got kids? Got a jail house record? 

Most people want a little bit more information than a "want ad". In your ad and in your subsequent posts you state little to nothing about yourself. What do you do for a living? Did you attend college or trade school? Do you like meat or are you a vegan? I doubt that any woman on here is going to respond with so little information given.

BTW - I did meet my DH on line and in HIS ad he stated pretty much who he was, what he did for a living, where he went to school, previous marital history, etc. Told a pretty good bit about himself and then stated he was looking for someone to DATE and possibly marry. We met first after corresponding for a month via email, then a couple of phone calls, then met in person in a very public place. 

I knew pretty much all about him before I ever sat down to meet him face to face. Oh and background credit and criminal checks are wonderful things...at least I knew he wasn't an axe murderer with bad credit.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Wlkingcloud, don't let the doubtfull ones scare you off! Some folks have gotten burned on similar things, which is why some people are cautious.

This is more a place to talk about being single than it is a dating site. Then again, in spite of the distances involved, some folks have met and dated folks from ST, and there have been a few weddings as well! 

All are welcome here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND quite a few breakups afterwards too


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Big country said:


> Speaking of witch, what ever happen S.W.?


Only Shrek knows......:shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FMammy U ask if im into Vampires now.
NO, The Vampires were into me after makeing posts like the op here.
A fews still here. One trying to entice the op to stick around and try to defend their post.
I guess its more fun to bury somebody while there trying to fight it, rather than just bury them after they quick kicking. lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

No my dear, FBB, I said ZOMBIES....you were flinging body parts around so I thought you had a new hobby. I don't talk about vampires.

I *think* Op thought this was a matchmaking place...this is more of a little crossroad cafe where the local singles come to talk to friends, get opinions, find out what' going on, figure out how to handle problems, crow about successes.

Mon


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

maverickxxx said:


> It started out no strings attached woman bring 30 k n this guy would build her dream house n deed half the property n he was just gonna live in barn with dogs n cats. Then was well there would be a relationship when ever where ever he wanted n just come in for dinner n sex then back to barn. An then and then and then. Was very entertaining to watch the b.s. an watching the conditions change


And if I recall, he did find his girl.


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

just so everyone knows i could care less if they have money or not as i said i am retired and i do work I have more then enough money to do this on my own but i would rather share it with someone i just figured she would want to work outside also even if it were part-time 
that's all. and yes i thought this was a place were you could come across a like mined individual but like a few have said it is a place to just shoot the sh=t . not a problem
I don't know what some other people have done in the past but i am not them i am me
take me like you want like i said if you can not be honest in life your all living a lie!! plain and simple. sorry if i upset a few of you but it is what it is thanks for the comments and good day to you all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

wlkingcloud said:


> ........... i just figured she would *want to* work outside also even if it were part-time ..............





wlkingcloud said:


> ...................... At least for a while she she *must* be willing to also work off the homestead at least for a short time. ...........................


?????? What you say you said is not what you actually said. So, then about this???


wlkingcloud said:


> ..............
> take me like you want like i said *if you can not be honest* in life your all living a lie!! plain and simple. .....


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

well you know i missed quoted it was meant to say if she wants not should. 
but if someone would tell me how to delete my posts (all of them)
i will take them down and go else were. thanks


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, you folks are really a tough bunch! Give the guy the benefit of the doubt...it's not like being friendly would hurt you!


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

actually i don't think they have the manners or the know how to do that.
thank you for your support and for the ones that stood up for me .


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Rolling with the punches will get you a long way here.

:donut:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

wlkingcloud said:


> actually i don't think they have the manners or the know how to do that.
> thank you for your support and for the ones that stood up for me .


We're not all mean and nasty cannibals. There are some very nice people here. They tend to keep their heads down and their mouth shut lest they be eaten alive.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Look, wlkingcloud, I'm sorry for my part in the pile-on, but honestly -- I took you at face value, did not insinuate you are anything other than who you profess to be and only put your own words in a slightly different format. I even wished you good luck.

However, I don't see one thing in your original post that regarded what a woman might need or want out of the situation you seek. What if she has kids? What assurance does she have of stability or safety? The ONLY thing you saw fit to say that (you thought) might be of interest to her was how you look.

Terri in WV and sidepasser gave you good advice. If you are genuine in your quest, you would do well to take it. If you're simply looking for a gullible sweet young thang, you probably won't find her here. These are smart, capable, self-reliant women.

Hope your dream comes true, but not at the expense of someone else's.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(Rolling with the punches wont hurt you)

No, Maybe, BUT REMEMBER, Your in a match looking for a partner. YOU DONT HAVE ONE HERE. Your opponits? are in tag team, and not just 2


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Laura do u really think he found what he was looking for? I don't rember any takers on his offer. N we all rember the last woman who supposedly visited him. N there shanagins got him banned. Also she had said he was not for her. Good luck on your trolling


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

wlkingcloud said:


> actually i don't think they have the manners or the know how to do that.


There are a lot of very nice and friendly folks here and it would do you well to get to know us rather than insult us.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

wlkingcloud said:


> well you know i missed quoted it was meant to say if she wants not should.
> but if someone would tell me how to delete my posts (all of them)
> i will take them down and go else were. thanks


Why don't you hang with us nice folks for a little while, get to know us, let us get to know you? Show us what you're made out of. Real men don't get rattled off by blood thirsty shrews. They are, after all, smaller than mice.

Do be careful of the cannibals. If you smell good, one will start nibbling. If you're tasty......:stirpot:


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

You might be better off buying a mule and a riding crop.

PS: Welcome to HT!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

He is not banned.

:donut:


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

yeah well i guess i didn't put it out there the right way.
so i will stay and keep looking till i find someone special to spend my life with.
thank you all and hope that we can all be friends and can share good and helpful ideas with one another


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

May I recommend you joining other conversations?

:donut:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> May I recommend you joining other conversations?
> 
> :donut:


Why? he would only end up as crazy as the rest of us are!!!!!!!!!!:l33t::teehee::teehee::teehee:


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

sounds like a good ole time to me
~


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As H said. Get a mule and a whip---------to pull your plow.

Does that sound famalier??


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> As H said. Get a mule and a whip---------to pull your plow.
> 
> Does that sound famalier??


And you STILL won't take that advice, Bill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeak W. Unfortunatly I think mostus the women in here think your name should be walking in the clouds.
The suggestiopn has been made that you should stay in here with us so that we can demonise you as have been so many before you.

After all, Ive been here heading towards a decade it seems, and they tell me, the wimmins that is, that im likely 1/2 way there to gettin next to onna them squeezy gals. Sos, you jus stick with it, and take the chewin, and bitein, and in the end your end will be like mine. All red, scarred and chewed up lol.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Terri said:


> Why? he would only end up as crazy as the rest of us are!!!!!!!!!!:l33t::teehee::teehee::teehee:


:donut:

So, I guess, he can see that we really are family here ... We have "Staying Power" .... In spite of the occasional bickering, we love each other.

:donut:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> So, I guess, he can see that we really are family here ... We have "Staying Power" .... In spite of the occasional bickering, we love each other.
> 
> :donut:



WHAT.....We have bickering here.....I was not told of this. Bickering and Cuddling.....Bickering and Cuddling, then more bickering and massive CUDDLING.
:icecream::icecream::icecream:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope this don't break down to make up sex. I hate that!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> Why? he would only end up as crazy as the rest of us are!!!!!!!!!!:l33t::teehee::teehee::teehee:


Yeah, but we are a good crazy and there ain't nothing wrong with that!

And wc, do join in, you just never know what may happen....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

BUT, If ya WANNA know, just ask me or Z or SD. I can name other guys, but they ought to be enough for you to get the hint lol.

GOOD L U C K LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

zong said:


> I hope this don't break down to make up sex. I hate that!


Awww! And I was just thinking I'd change the bold to lust! :trollface



glazed said:


> :donut:
> .... In spite of the occasional bickering, we *love* each other.
> :donut:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I hate the bickering.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Laura said:


> I hate the bickering.


ME TOO! Let's just skip that part and get to the making up. :teehee:


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Laura said:


> I hate the bickering.


 But the make up sex is always good. Well,,, any sex is good,, I think.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Marshloft said:


> But the make up sex is always good. Well,,, any sex is good,, I think.


If you want to bicker just to have make up sex, then you can go do it to yourself. All of it. In 4 letters.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Walkingcloud - there are a lot of really fine people here. Some I have had the pleasure of meeting in person, and most are more than willing to help you out online with any questions or project you have. However, don't think of this as a dating site. There are ones that post here that are married (like me), there are ones that wouldn't be in a long term relationship again EVER, there are predators, there are a very few that are looking for a mate.

I would suggest a dating site for homesteaders. Rancher and I met on farmersonly.com, but I'm sure there are others.

OTOH, the folks here are great to hang out with. Think of us like the gang at Cheers - yeah, I think that's pretty close.

Moldy


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura said:


> I hate the bickering.


Laura, I am with you, I really hate the bickering as well. Soon as it starts I usually duck out and hide. Just not my thing. 





Good luck in your search by the way.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Laura said:


> If you want to bicker just to have make up sex, then you can go do it to yourself. All of it. In 4 letters.


Huh? I don't get it.
Don't ever remember bickering on purpose for any reason.
I guess I mis spoke on the after bickering sex. As sex is always good, its not the same. Bickering kinda leaves a bit of a wound that even sex doesn't quite heal.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

cindilu said:


> Laura, I am with you, I really hate the bickering as well. Soon as it starts I usually duck out and hide. Just not my thing...


Not me. I stand around in the background, pointing, laughing, and spreading vile, unfounded rumors.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> Not me. I stand around in the background, pointing, laughing, and spreading vile, unfounded rumors.


So that's how the rumors about me got started!! Shame on you!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

:ashamed: Oh no, no! Not you! Why you're my favorite... umm...ummm. What was your name again?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> WHAT.....We have bickering here.....I was not told of this. Bickering and Cuddling.....Bickering and Cuddling, then more bickering and massive CUDDLING.
> :icecream::icecream::icecream:


I am still bickering with you....:whistlin:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> Not me. I stand around in the background, pointing, laughing, and spreading vile, unfounded rumors.


Sounds more fun to me!!!:nanner:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Marshloft said:


> Huh? I don't get it.
> Don't ever remember bickering on purpose for any reason.
> I guess I mis spoke on the after bickering sex. As sex is always good, its not the same. Bickering kinda leaves a bit of a wound that even sex doesn't quite heal.


I guess you don't like bickering afterall when there's no reward of conquest at the end. :whistlin:


----------



## wlkingcloud (Nov 23, 2012)

know ya'll can see a pic of me ..... Thank you thank you my mighty people:banana:
just being a smart arss LOL


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Laura said:


> I guess you don't like bickering afterall when there's no reward of conquest at the end. :whistlin:


 I never thought of sex as a conquest to be had.
With out the love,,, sex is just,, well,, sex. Leaving one still empty and wanting.
As far as the bickering part,, I'll walk away when possible. I would never initiate
that part. What a waste.
I'm open to have a sit down and discuss the problem , being open to being told of my own faults.
I can deal with that.
But, bickering to me,, is nothing less than destructive.


----------

